# Oumier Maximus



## Stosta (22/6/17)

So I have never tried an Oumier product, but I did always want to try the Whitebone Mini, but somehow I just never got around to getting one. This Maximus looks pretty cool though! Apart from the looks there is nothing too special or innovative, but in all honesty how much can they change with these things.

The black one looks beastly!













*SOURCE: http://www.oumiervape.com/maximus-rdta-p00030p1.html*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/6/17)

Oumier maximus, sounds like Optimus Prime's grandmother

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/6/17)

Looks awesome though


----------



## Stosta (22/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Oumier maximus, sounds like Optimus Prime's grandmother


Bwahahahaha!

I've long wanted to start a "Post of the Week" thread, this would easily win it this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

